# Original Buckshot Equalizer Tree Stands is Back in Business!



## EqualizerMan

Hey y'all, Buckshot Equalizer Tree Stands here to let everyone know that we're back online. I know it's been a while, but we are offering the same ORIGINAL Buckshot Equalizer, Buckshot BigShot, Buckshot CenterShot, and Buckshot OpenFront tree stands and replacement parts. 

Be sure to visit us at http://www.buckshotmfg.com or give us a call at 910-251-0411

We're very excited to be on Archery Talk and hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## MalteseMedic

Are you seriously back online and selling stands or still putting people on a waiting list for products that may or may not be arriving sometime in 2016, 2017, 2018....???
That's the true question....I've been on your waiting lists before with no replies to emails, phone calls etc......
I have moved on to Buckhorn Outdoor Products. They have stands in stock as well as all the parts I need for my Equalizer that I bought from Tom in 2005.
The stands are just as good with changes that even make them better in my opinion. 
It is very disappointing reading your reviews of that company bad mouthing their product when they are made in the same factory by the same guy that was, is, or might be again someday making yours.
Think hard Bill about the posts you make regarding other company products. Competition is what makes business a challenge. And right now, with no product, a declining client list because they are moving on, you don't have a lot of room for error.


----------



## EqualizerMan

We are indeed back online. We currently have the Equalizer 21.5" Self Leveling Tree Stand, the Equalizer 21.5" Open Front, and the Swiftloc CenterShot 21.5" stands in stock. We also have a full range of replacement parts for Buckshot Bigshot and Equalizer stands. 

We do have a waiting list which will guarantee you a tree stand in 2017. It is for the Equalizer 24", the Buckshot BigShot 21.5" & 24" and the Swiftloc CenterShot 24" Tree Stands. Our first shipment will arrive in late May. 

Our roots date back to 1988, when BuckShot Inc., founded by Tom Graham Sr. and family began producing the now infamous BuckShot BigShot treestand. Hundreds of thousands of the BuckShot BigShot Treestands have been sold over the years, and many are still in use to this day. 2003 Tom Graham began to design the unique Equalizer Geared Leveling Treestand that revolutionized climbing treestands even BuckShot Inc.'s own BuckShot BigShot treestand. In 2004 BuckShot Inc. Patented, Trademarked and introduced the Equalizer Geared Leveling Treestand through BuckShot Inc. 

Then in 2005 Equalizer Inc. was formed to be the online point of distribution of the Equalizer treestand. The Equalizer Treestand revolutionized the way hunters climb trees. No more do you have to incline the treestand at extreme angles to start and no more guessing the right starting angle. Simply attach the stand to the tree level or slightly above level and start climbing. The Equalizer Treestand provides a whopping 12" of cable adjustment, providing for a change of almost 8" tree diameter. 

BuckShot Manufacturing LLC was formed in 2012 to manufacture in the USA, but try as we might we did not make it to production. We are now gearing up to bring back the 'Original' Equalizer. 'New' BuckShot BigShot and 'SwiftLoc' CenterShot treestands from the original manufacturer in Taiwan. The BuckShot Manufacturing LLC™ team is excited to bring back the three best treestands ever introduced to the Hunting Industry.


----------



## Honolua

EqualizerMan said:


> We are indeed back online. We currently have the Equalizer 21.5" Self Leveling Tree Stand, the Equalizer 21.5" Open Front, and the Swiftloc CenterShot 21.5" stands in stock. We also have a full range of replacement parts for Buckshot Bigshot and Equalizer stands.
> 
> We do have a waiting list which will guarantee you a tree stand in 2017. It is for the Equalizer 24", the Buckshot BigShot 21.5" & 24" and the Swiftloc CenterShot 24" Tree Stands. Our first shipment will arrive in late May.
> 
> Our roots date back to 1988, when BuckShot Inc., founded by Tom Graham Sr. and family began producing the now infamous BuckShot BigShot treestand. Hundreds of thousands of the BuckShot BigShot Treestands have been sold over the years, and many are still in use to this day. 2003 Tom Graham began to design the unique Equalizer Geared Leveling Treestand that revolutionized climbing treestands even BuckShot Inc.'s own BuckShot BigShot treestand. In 2004 BuckShot Inc. Patented, Trademarked and introduced the Equalizer Geared Leveling Treestand through BuckShot Inc.
> 
> Then in 2005 Equalizer Inc. was formed to be the online point of distribution of the Equalizer treestand. The Equalizer Treestand revolutionized the way hunters climb trees. No more do you have to incline the treestand at extreme angles to start and no more guessing the right starting angle. Simply attach the stand to the tree level or slightly above level and start climbing. The Equalizer Treestand provides a whopping 12" of cable adjustment, providing for a change of almost 8" tree diameter.
> 
> BuckShot Manufacturing LLC was formed in 2012 to manufacture in the USA, but try as we might we did not make it to production. We are now gearing up to bring back the 'Original' Equalizer. 'New' BuckShot BigShot and 'SwiftLoc' CenterShot treestands from the original manufacturer in Taiwan. The BuckShot Manufacturing LLC™ team is excited to bring back the three best treestands ever introduced to the Hunting Industry.


I think this would have been a great way to introduce yourself initially instead of saying that, "I heard that the Competition's stands (that are nearly identicle to your own and come out of the same factory) will tear up your boots".

Since I made my reviews of the Higher Level stands I have closely followed what can only be described charitably as a very aggresive and negative campaign to discredit and malign the Higher Level stands. A cursory glance at your homepage is all it takes to confirm this, It has been incredibly transparent. 

I work hard on making honest product reviews and to have some Clown hijack my threads with a personal agenda offends me.

I have a serious question to ask: Is it true that the stands you are selling were manufactured roughly 8 years ago and have been sitting around somewhere for nearly a decade?

This is a 76 BILLION Dollar annual industry. There is plenty of room to promote your products honestly with Honor and Integrity without trying to promote false video reviews (like the one on your Home page). 

I review lots of products and have hunted extensively out of the Higher Level AND the Equalizer. I have both climbers and will be making a fair and inpartial video comparing your stand with the Higher Level as soon as my back heals up. 

Both of us know full well that literally everything in that video that you so proudly link to at the top of your home page was one lie after another by two clowns with a clear agenda to discredit a great stand made by a great company that provides incredible customer service.

The fact that you come on here and immediately start bashing Buckhorn is, in my opinion shady at best. 

My advice is promote your products with integrity and leave all the mudslinging aside.

The folks on Archerytalk and the hunting public in general are not dumb. They will see through all the BS and quickly realize that they may not want to invest money in a company whose owners act like mudslinging toddlers.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## EqualizerMan

We did introduce ourselves in this thread, and we haven't been hijacking any threads. As a matter of fact, we made it a point to not do that. As for my comment about the Higher Level gearing system being different, that is the truth. 

Ours is patented. We have many customers that have complained to us about that gear system and it does, in fact, make a lot of noise. There is no mudslinging involved in anything we post, only truth. Sorry if it hurts.

We came on Archery Talk because it is a great community and we have many, many friends here. I never once badmouthed anyone on this site and do not intend to. As for the video, it was made by a few hunters who sent it to us after it was on youtube. We agree with the points they make about the Higher Level, as do many others.
When speaking the truth is a problem, it's your problem in my opinion.

At any rate, we ARE happy to be a part of this community and look forward to getting to know more of the hunters on here.


----------



## Honolua

EqualizerMan said:


> We did introduce ourselves in this thread, and we haven't been hijacking any threads. As a matter of fact, we made it a point to not do that. As for my comment about the Higher Level gearing system being different, that is the truth.
> 
> Ours is patented. We have many customers that have complained to us about that gear system and it does, in fact, make a lot of noise. There is no mudslinging involved in anything we post, only truth. Sorry if it hurts.
> 
> We came on Archery Talk because it is a great community and we have many, many friends here. I never once badmouthed anyone on this site and do not intend to. As for the video, it was made by a few hunters who sent it to us after it was on youtube. We agree with the points they make about the Higher Level, as do many others.
> When speaking the truth is a problem, it's your problem in my opinion.
> 
> At any rate, we ARE happy to be a part of this community and look forward to getting to know more of the hunters on here.





EqualizerMan said:


> ^^I've heard the treewalkers are good.
> 
> Because of the gearing system on the higher level not being stationary, it makes it difficuult to climb with for those with big feet. I've heard from a few hunters who wore their boots out trying to climb with the higher level. Ours is stationary.


After finding my Higher Level reviews had been hijacked by people with brand new Archery Talk accounts that were made after my reviews and seeing that YouTube video that was also made seemingly as a response AFTER my reviews I started doing more research into the two companies, and speaking to hunters that had used one or both stands. During this research I found a lot of things out that would help me to better understand the fake YouTube video filled with things that I knew to be lies. Some of what I have now been told would seem to confirm the Brand New Archery Talk accounts on here belonging to people bashing the Higher Level stands.

Your gearing is different. My understanding is that your gears came from the plastic gears found in a Daiwa fishing reel (correct me if I am wrong though).

As you know full well, The Higher Level gears were redesigned from scratch and are in fact, patented as well. 

I have both an Equalizer and two Higher Level stands and have hunted extensively out of both. Do you hunt and Have you hunted out of both? 

If I am not mistaken the the Higher Level guy has provided replacement parts for hundreds of broken Equalizer Stands (I believe many of those were broken plastic gears) so I am guessing they have received many complaints about your stands as well.

I will concede that the Higher Level very quiet and only marginally noisier than yours. I would draw the distinction by comparing a soft whisper over dead quiet. The stand is much quieter than a Summit or most other stands by on the market by comparison. 

The noise issue aside, I would like to note that the Equalizer does have significant cable sag. I have been caught off guard twice and had the Equalizer slip a couple inches both times. This has not been an issue with the Higher Level as there is No cable sag whatsoever.

I would disagree that you haven't engaged in Mudslinging. You did in fact say that you have heard from a few hunters that have wore their boots out on the Higher Level stand. We both know that it is absolutely impossible to wear your boots out on the Higher Level Stand. The video you link on your website was made by to lying clowns with a suspiciously obvious agenda. The fact you you promote it makes it all the more transparent.

I find it even more curious that the day after I made an impartial review of the Higher Level Climber a guy created an Archery Talk account and would later post a link to the video in the comments of my review. 

Finally, if you would be kind enough to answer a question for me I would appreciate it: The stands that you are selling as new; were they manufactured roughly 8 years ago? Did some or all of them come from an order placed the better part of a decade ago that was never paid for? If they have been sitting in boxes that long that could certainly account for the cable fatigue/sag that I have experienced and I wonder if their are any other things I should be worried about?


----------



## Dsites1966

Yeah you should be worried about your fabricating brain, Dude get enough of it and find something else to lie about. I have had my stands since 2004 and also know several other guys who have the original Equalizer stands for the same amount of time. Not one of us have any cable sag as you are referring to. So could you please post pictures of this noticeable cable sag you have on your stand. You are a real comedian. Did you just start hunting this past season when you started getting all your free gear for talking up one manufacturer and putting down the next.


----------



## Honolua

Dsites1966 said:


> Yeah you should be worried about your fabricating brain, Dude get enough of it and find something else to lie about. I have had my stands since 2004 and also know several other guys who have the original Equalizer stands for the same amount of time. Not one of us have any cable sag as you are referring to. So could you please post pictures of this noticeable cable sag you have on your stand. You are a real comedian. Did you just start hunting this past season when you started getting all your free gear for talking up one manufacturer and putting down the next.




Wow, great marketing strategy. Right on par with everything else I've seen...smh.


----------



## EqualizerMan

^^For accusing others of hijacking threads, you seem to be quite good at it. Lol...


----------



## gokartjon

How are these stands for big dudes?
I am 6'3" and 260 pounds. A standard summit isn't big enough. How do these compare?


----------



## EqualizerMan

You would probably prefer a 24" stand. The 24" Equalizer is a great stand for anyone over 220lbs and will last a lifetime. They'll be in mid-May and our waiting list is filling up fast! http://www.buckshotmfg.com/waitinglist.ASPX


----------



## PaBowhunter1966

I got my old account set backup so now you can see that I was not a newby to Archery Talk when I made the post on any of your threads. No need to lie or fabricate anything here on my end just an honest guy stating the real facts of products that I have seen being used and use myself.


----------



## EqualizerMan

Well its been 7 months since last post on this thread......in that time here at Buckshot Equalizer we have sold thousands of EQ s, Buckshot BigShots, CenterShots, OpenFront EQ s along with parts and accessories.....

We have also added Our Own Upholstery Shop for all the replacement seat cushions, back cushions etc.....

Getting ready to roll out our " Triple Fast Foot Crank Wheel " for the foot platform....yahoo no more bending down...and it also has a handle knob for speedy adjustment while on the ground.

Also coming out with an entire " Archery Accessories Page " 

FedEx Truck Picks Up at our warehouse mon thru friday......Donny our FedEx man just had a baby....little boy and wife doing fine and at home. 

Where did the YouTube Video "Buckhorn vs Equalizer" made/posted by Honolua disappear too.....we miss the " ah ah um um um ah um ah ah um ah um video " it was just comical.....

GoTo YouTube Video " Equalizer vs Higher Level " now at over 10 thousand VIEWS.....

See Ya All at the " Great American Outdoor Show " this February in Harrisburg Pa. 

Thank You All For Making BuckShot Equalizer Return To Hunting Market Place So Spectacular.


----------

